# Post spawn tactics?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

What are your go-to baits for post spawn action? Retrieval speed? I have always had trouble finding post spawn bass, and want to change that in about two days!


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

live bait


I'm about to quit spending all this money on fancy stuff and go back to the basics and hopefully back to when I used to catch lots of fish, and good ones too!


----------



## WLB (Apr 6, 2004)

After the smallies spawn out in lake erie, I just back off to deeper water and use the same lures that I was using to get the big girls.If I want to have a numbers day, the males seem to stay in the same place forever and I just keep feedin them tubes with a blade bait once in a while.


----------

